# طلب مساعدة....في شراء لاب توب ...



## FADY_TEMON (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا حبيت أشتري لاب توب ..فعايز أعرف من حد مجرب أفضل نوع أيه ..ويكون سعره مش زيادة عن 3.500 جنيه ..

أنا أخترت 
hp g62/a23aa /3.500
hp compaq cq61-303 /3.000
dell inspiron n5010/3.500
hp g62/112ee /3.250

لو حد ليه أقترح غير دول ياريت يقول ..

الامكانيات المطلوبة.
     Processor:                     core i3         
      Processor Details:                     Intel Core i3-350M (2.13GHz/3MB L2 Cach)         
      color:                     Multi-Colour         
      HDD:                     320 GB         
      RAM:                     3 GB         
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهم حاجة تشوف هو intel cort due اييييييييه؟*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اهم حاجة تشوف هو intel cort due اييييييييه؟*​



أنا بدور علي core i3 
وده أعلي من ال core 2 due
​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بنصحك بلماكنتوش 
افضل اللاباتتوب بس ما بعرف سعروا 
وخصوصا بالجينيه 

يعني ايه ع دولار​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> انا بنصحك بلماكنتوش
> افضل اللاباتتوب بس ما بعرف سعروا
> وخصوصا بالجينيه
> 
> يعني ايه ع دولار​



مفيش عندنا فمصر كتتير قليل قوي وغااالي جداً
​


----------



## holiness (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عزيزي الغالي ..
انت تريد اللاب توب عشان شو ؟؟ 
يعني ما هي مجال عملك ؟؟ 
هل مجال الميديا ام البرمجة ام نظام مكتبي ؟؟ 
اذا كان مجال الميديا فافضلهم هو اجهزة الابل .. " ماكنتوش " 
اذا كان مجال المكتبي جميع الاجهزة جميلة و رائعة 
ولكن انا افضل Dell or HP 
ولا ادري ما هي امكانيتك المادية .. 
ايضا عندك SONY اجهزته جميلة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر لكل من ساهم في الموضوع ..
​


----------

